# Lowe's (MTD) Tractor stuck in gear



## warpwar (8 mo ago)

It's a 1994 Lowes (MTD) Garden Tractor 144q848h062








PartsTree - Home of OEM Parts for Outdoor Power Equipment


Parts lookup and repair parts diagrams for outdoor equipment like Toro mowers, Cub Cadet tractors, Husqvarna chainsaws, Echo trimmers, Briggs engines, etc.




www.partstree.com





It has a high/low speed transmission with the variable pulley belt drive system.

I replaced both drive belts with oem (it was having issues with the speed adjustment), but in the process of doing that it became stuck in gear.
Yesterday I was able to somehow get it out of high, but then into reverse, which it is now stuck in.

The only thing I did differently from normal shifting through this was doing it without the shift plate cover on the tractor (the metal plate that has the shift pattern cut-out).

I had the tractor jacked up w/back wheels off of the ground & took the belt off of the large transmission pulley, I tried moving the wheels and pulley to try to find a "sweet spot" to get it out of gear but it didn't work.

The shifter doesn't feel broken, it has the usual amount of play, it just doesn't want to go out of gear, and I'm afraid of breaking it if I put any more force on it.

Did I do something wrong, or is there something I'm missing?
What should I try next?

Thank You.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Shift lever probably has enough play in it that it's come out of the groove in the "sliding shift collar". Try pulling up on it and very slowly moving it between forward and reverse while lowering every so often. You're trying to drop the shift lever finger back into the groove on the shift collar. It's probably a Peerless 900 Series transaxle, it's stamped on the side.


----------

